# Morris Arboretum Garden Railroad



## Story (Dec 8, 2018)

Didn't find a previous thread on this, so enjoy!










The Garden Railway is open for the season and is dressed in its wintery finest! Open through December 31, free with admission during regular hours. The Arboretum is closed on December 24, 25 & January 1. 

http://www.morrisarboretum.org/gardens_railway.shtml

See also


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I went there to see the garden railway some years ago. It is a nice garden railway, but I didn’t think it was worth the admission price. Some of the local libraries have a limited supply of free passes that you can borrow for a few days, but whenever I tried to borrow them, they were all charged out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been there a couple times to see this, it's cool to see. I agree with Bob, if you pay full price, it might be disappointing, but since I went free...


----------



## Story (Dec 8, 2018)

As posted, the train layout is included with general admission right now.

I've also noticed an improvement in displays over the last few years.


----------



## mroe21877 (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm amazing o

Sent from my Vivo XL4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

If you go to the Morris Arboretum, be sure to visit the fernery. I was in charge of it's renovation in '93/94. Myself and another carpenter performed almost every task in demolishing the old one and rebuilding it into what you will see now. 

I must say that it was one of the highlights of my career. While working on the fernery, I convinced Paul Myer, the director of the arboretum that he needed a garden railway somewhere on the grounds. A year or so later he contracted with Paul Bussey to build the display. Paul's team built the structures and bridges from natural materials.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been to see the Morris Arboretum garden RR a few times, it is a very nice treat. The cool part is how they integrated it into the landscape, quite a task I would imagine.


----------

